# Which bindings for GNU Ladies Choice?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Both are good bindings, but Lexa is better of the 2. Or bump up to the Escapade. The Trilogy is hardly any better than the Rosa that costs significantly less. Might also want to checkout the Raiden Eris, Rome Madison Boss, or if you can wait, next year's NOW IPO for women.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

OP, I've had the Milan on my GNU B Pro. Love the binding; it's comfortable and stable. I find it to be responsive enough while still flexible. Although I've been thinking of either the Trilogy or the Legacy for it, mostly just to see if I could get different board performance from a stiffer (but not crazy stiff) binding. 



Triple8Sol said:


> The Trilogy is hardly any better than the Rosa that costs significantly less.


Triple8, curious...why do you say that? I also have the Rosa and notice a definite difference between it and the Milan. Haven't been able to get the Trilogy in hand just yet (out of stock locally) but I'd think there's more of a difference between it and the Rosa? Especially considering the Rosa has the Flite base and the Trilogy the Trilogy II base? Plus the highbacks are quite different.


----------

